# WD launches world's first 3TB hard drive



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

WD launches world's first 3TB hard drive.



> *3TB WD30EZRS HDD smashes through technological barriers*


About $310 today.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Prepare for all sorts of little issues with software support for over 2TB.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Plus, what about when your drive dies. 3TB is an awful lot to lose (or to even have to restore from backup).


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG my external hdd of 2 TB is obsolete, now I have to buy a new one of 3 TB to keep up with the latest technology.


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

can you believe that i have _only_ two 500GB external HDs??


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

catlover2 said:


> can you believe that i have _only_ two 500GB external HDs??


Well its better than testing beta-software on a computer without backup, like some users of a lesser God do.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

catlover2 said:


> can you believe that i have _only_ two 500GB external HDs??


I know what you mean - I have _only_ two TB external HDs - LOL!

-- Tom


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

lotuseclat79 said:


> I know what you mean - I have _only_ two TB external HDs - LOL!
> 
> -- Tom


can you believe my internal HD is only _40GB_ ??!!


----------



## tgmktg (Sep 30, 2010)

A video collector's dream. But I think it would difficult to back up such huge storage.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow,

My largest drives are 500 GB PATAs in a mirrored RAID array, and I haven't even got them half filled yet! What would one possibly use 3 TB for?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a pair of 2TB drives in a RAID-1 configuration in my main NAS, it's my primary backup. There are a pair of USB drives connected to the NAS for automated backups of all the data.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

tgmktg said:


> A video collector's dream. But I think it would difficult to back up such huge storage.


I have an external harddisk of 2 TB with 450 movies and each movie has a reasonable (not the best) quality of DVD-5 (4.7gb), this harddisk is full already (99% used space).

450 movies isn't much and 3 TB = 675 movies, while my DJ DVD Box has a capacity of 1000 movies on DVD.
3 TB might be a dream, if you convert each movie in an .AVI-format with less quality.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I don't have tons of movies on my box, no need.


----------

